# Snakewood Pen



## DCBluesman (Feb 22, 2006)

This is snakewood (for those of you who don't recognize it).  The blank has been around for quite some time (Thanks, Bill B!) and has been in the low humidity of the Arizona desert and the high humidity of the DC area in August.  Who knows if that will be enough to keep it from cracking.












Thanks to all who look and particularly to those of you who wish to comment.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 22, 2006)

Great looking pen Lou.
May the Snakewood Gods keep the evil crackies away []


----------



## pssherman (Feb 22, 2006)

Beautiful pen.
Looks like there is another wood species I just gotta have.

Paul in AR


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice pen Lou. I too hope the "crack heads" stay away. Did you do anything special (that hasn't already been discussed to death)to help discourage the pen from cracking? Anthony and I agree that we should just turn the snakewood pens, let them set for a month or so, repair the cracks and finish the pen. I've made three that way and none of them have recracked...yet! Looks like the cap is a friction fit. Once again, nice work.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />This is snakewood (for those of you who don't recognize it).  The blank has been around for quite some time (Thanks, Bill B!) and has been in the low humidity of the Arizona desert and the high humidity of the DC area in August.  Who knows if that will be enough to keep it from cracking.


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job Lou.  I have never had good luck with Snakewood, but it sure looks like you've done a good job with it.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 22, 2006)

I like this a lot Lou!  It's a neat adaptation of the Baron kit.  I especially like the extra shoulder; it gives the pen more character.  I think the transition between the ends when closed could be a little more consistent (e.g., the upper barrel has a fairly sharp edge, while th lower barrel has a more rounded edge), and I'm not a huge fan of the sharp edges on the extreme upper and lower ends of the pen.  These later nits, though, are certainly personal-opinion issues, and are worth even less than you're paying for my opinion in the first place!

I look forward to seeing this pen in person soon (if it doesn't sell before then)!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2006)

Great looking pen, understated and classy.  Hope it doesn't crack.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 22, 2006)

Heck that pen looks so good makes me want to order some blanks.
Great job Lou


----------



## chigdon (Feb 22, 2006)

That is excellent and very creative.  I am also curious about the fit -- is it friction fit?


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 22, 2006)

Very unique choice for the shape. By the looks of the threads, I don't think it's a friction fit so thats points in my book. I love the look of snakewood but have not been daring enough to try it as of yet. As for my comments, I think the pen looks wonderful. I would love to see both sides meet perfectly flush. If you need to have that little space between them, it would be nice for a wood band or something. Great job![8D]


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking pen Lou I dont know if I like the clipless idea though as I carry most of my pens in my pocket.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the generous words of encouragement.  The only things I did different with this piece were to drill the blanks over sized so I could paint the interior with CA, pressed the components into the tubes before inserting them and did not put a finish on the wood...at least not yet.

The tube and thread coupler are counter sunk such that the tenon fits inside the upper barrel.  FYI, this pen is BIG.  The cap is over 0.8" and the lowest end of the bottom barrel is over 5/8".  The finny thing is, the slow taper allowed by the tenon added comfort to a friend who has very small hands.  It seems that the transition from barrel to tenon and tenon to nib holder fit as well with her hand as it does with mine.  

As for those of you who like different shapes, give it a try and show it off.  I might borrow the idea!


----------



## Darley (Feb 22, 2006)

Lou this is a really nice pen maybe because is thick he won't crack, hope so for you


----------



## woodpens (Feb 22, 2006)

You gotta love that wood! I hope the thickness takes care of the cracking issue. Nice pen, Lou!


----------



## airrat (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks really good.

Low humidity in AZ.hahah   so low we have not had rain in 126 or 127 days.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2006)

Great looking pen Lou. You can really get an idea how big this is by looking at the tenon. Let us know if it cracks. I hope you have found the answer to the cracking problem. I am really getting the itch to start expirementing with some idea's myself

Ryan


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lou,
Nice pen and blank.  I would not have recognized the kit, if I hadn't seen the nib.  I bought a gorgeous blank from Ryan, but I'm waiting until I am a better pen turner and especially finisher, before I attempt it.  I think it will also be a baron.  I hope all is well.
Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 24, 2006)

Lou,

I think your design is inspired!!  PLEASE keep us informed, but with the amount of wood you have designed into the pen, I'm giving you better than 50-50 odds (This from the guy that normally gives less than 10% to snakewood survival!!)

My good wishes are with you! (That and a buck will buy you part of a cup of coffee in NY!)


----------



## elody21 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow! Great pen! Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 24, 2006)

Dang Sensei... that's beautiful... I like it a lot!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again for all of your generous compliments and well-wishes.  If this pen can survive on kind words, I'll have no problems! [8D]  Ed, I don't know where you get coffee for a buck in NY, but the last time I was there I paid $4 and it wasn't even Starbucks!  But I appreciate the 50-50 odds!


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 25, 2006)

Lou:  Nice job.  I like it!!  Must admit that I had exactly the same thought as Jim as soon as I saw the picture and it may be more noticeable in the picture than in real life; but the pen/cap joint when closed looks ??? to me.....can't quite find the right word.  Johnathan suggested a preference for both edges to be sharp while having both of them rounded would add a subtle accent element to the closed pen that appeals to me.  I'm wondering if you did this on purpose and, if so, why or could you just not make up your mind and try for the best of both worlds??[][]

Nevertheless, a classic piece....your client should be pleased!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks, again, for the compliments, friends.  They surely fall like a soft warm rain on these old bones.  Jim L (and others)-- between the thickness of the walls and the fact I did all of the pressure fittings outside the wood, I'm keeping my fingers crossed.  Of course, if it works I won't know which idea helped. [8D]  Rob--the snakewood turns quite well...certainly within your ability.  As for the finishing, I haven't even thought about that yet!  Ed--thanks for the compliment on the style.  I visiting a silversmith friend today and if this sucker doesn't crack he'll make a band for the bottom of the upper barrel.  That will cover the roundness of the lower barrel.  Randy--I'm not sure how I feel about the rounded/squared off meeting in the middle.  I did it so form would fit function.  I originally left the bottom squared, but it was very uncomfortable in the hand.  This feels much better.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Lou,
> 
> My good wishes are with you! (That and a buck will buy you part of a cup of coffee in NY!)



Lou,  You missed the part that was supposed to be humorous.[][][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok..ok, Ed.  So old age is rearing it's ugly head again. [] (I hate when that happens!)  And if you get to the DC area I'll buy you a WHOLE cup of coffee!


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have turned snakewood and it did crack a few days after assembled...Hope yours don't, but I think if it doesn't it may be a first.  This wood seems ta crack if you look at it wrong....


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 13, 2006)

Same pen at 8 weeks. No cracks, but my fingers are still crossed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comments are still welcome.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool.  How long do you have to wait before you can uncross your fingers?


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 14, 2006)

Snakewood with cracks is still better looking than other woods without cracks.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm not sure when I can quit worrying, Gerry, but I've got another snakewood pen in the works.  I agree, Oscar, it's amazing wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice pen.

jim


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 15, 2006)

That is a beautiful pen!!!
Hopefully one day I will have the talent to turn something as nice as this!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, Jim and Edwin!


----------

